# Ebay vs. manufacturer LT's



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi everyone. I have an 04 M6 with a K&N and Magnaflow Cat-back. I got it a little over a month ago, and I love this car. I want to get long tubes for it though, and I just can't swing a set for $1200+ right now. Has anyone here ordered parts off Ebay? Had any issues with them?


----------



## MOVEOVER (Aug 10, 2010)

People will tell you they are great and people will tell you they suck. Just a decision you have to make.

You can get used kooks/pacesetters for decent prices if you look hard enough


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I worked at a Corvette place that sold on Ebay. We sold AC Delco, Delphi, and Holley. We had over $100K a month in sales, we sold quality. I buy on Ebay all the time. All ebay items aren't junk, some are name brand. You have to determine if you are buying quality or junk, and you can check their feedback to see how their doing.


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

I was originally looking at the Pacesetters. But I ended up getting the OBX LT's. They were something like $500. And I got them off Ebay. A lot of people hate them, it's really hit or miss. But I absolutely love my headers. They even came stainless and with the cat-delete mid-pipes as well!  great cheap mod for the money, although I DO agree theyre not as good as the Kooks or SLP's or something of that kind. But for 5 HP?? Save your money and go with the OBX (they also come in shorties).


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks. Did you have any fitment issues or have to do any fab for the OBXs? Does anyone know of those issues with Pacesetters too? And what highflow cats will work with Pacesetter's LTs since they don't make any of their own?


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

hey I got a set of obx shorties and ive had them for 2 years they really sound good and it was a direct bolt up with no issues. I only paid like 325$ and you will be pleased. And I got them from ebay. I would say this. get better gaskets to put on the header pipes.


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

740tank is right... the gaskets kinda suck... but as far as firment issues you will have some sort of problems with almost all LT's you get. shorties are easy b/c they slide right in. But it was a BITCH getting those things in! I'll tell you this much... the passenger side is absolutely cake. I had the complete header and midpipe in in a half hour. once you get to the drivers side... the steering rack is right in your way... I tried and tried and tried for over an hour but the damn thing WOULD NOT FIT. I ended up just dropping the complete steering rack and then it fit in thankfully. Taking apart that steering rack is hard work... especially with no lift. But my guess would be that it's a 5-6 hour job with no lift and basic power tools. Also, I heated up and bent on midpipe JUST A BIT so it would hook up perfectly with that stupid stock resonator. That's going bye bye next as I'm getting Spintech with an X pipe arty:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I looked at the OBX headers on eBay... but for $100 more you can get Hot Jet coated Pacesetters.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I looked at the OBX headers on eBay... but for $100 more you can get Hot Jet coated Pacesetters.


true but you probably wont notice the difference and the 100$ might be the difference between doing it, and not doing it


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

740tank said:


> true but you probably wont notice the difference and the 100$ might be the difference between doing it, and not doing it


You will def notice the difference. Heat soak sucks!


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> You will def notice the difference. Heat soak sucks!


TRUE. BUT the OBX come with the cat-delete midpipes for that little extra something . If you go Pacesetters (which is exactly why I didnt) then you either have to buy midpipes (which can be very pricey) or you have to cut and weld it into your stock exhaust if that's even possible becasue of the position of the cats. Also, if you decide to go OBX, BUY THE O2 EXTENSION HARNESSES!!!!!! I thought I didn't need them, and the stock O2 sensors almosttt reach, but the O2 sensors go into the side on the OBX and on top on the stock mids so you either need to get the extensions, or solder them like I did (which they work perfectly fine)


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I would avoid parts from ebay like the plague. Even decals.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the offer but if I'm going to spend the money I want to get long tubes. I wouldn't mind getting a used set from somebody in the forum for the right price, but it seems like they're few and far between, even for any price. I leav on Oct 1 for the Marines so it would smart to wait till after I move out to Virginia to get them, but I want them bad now. You know how hard it is to wait for more candy.


----------

